# just got my new i3 today need mobo



## leemerlord (Aug 24, 2010)

well just got the i3-530. and have no clue which mobo to get nor waht ram to go with, so i thought id ask the best.. THIS AWSOME FORUM


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 24, 2010)

leemerlord said:


> well just got the i3-530. and have no clue which mobo to get nor waht ram to go with, so i thought id ask the best.. THIS AWSOME FORUM



Welcome!

I like the EVGA boards out atm. but the gigabytes are pretty sweet.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 24, 2010)

If your looking for a good solid board with some overclocking potential that is not going to break the bank, you could do a lot worse than this..................

GIGABYTE GA-P55-USB3 LGA 1156 Intel P55 USB 3.0 AT...

As for Ram, again blending price with performance these would do you OK, there are better around but for the money these will do a good job................

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is a sweet board!

ASRock P55M Pro LGA 1156 Intel P55 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## leemerlord (Aug 24, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> If your looking for a good solid board with some overclocking potential that is not going to break the bank, you could do a lot worse than this..................
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-P55-USB3 LGA 1156 Intel P55 USB 3.0 AT...
> 
> ...



yea ive read alot of good things about those sticks i just need to wait to get paid :shadedshu


----------



## CJCerny (Aug 24, 2010)

I would get an H55 or H57 mobo to go with that CPU. P55 mobo won't be able to use the graphics side of that CPU. I'm not saying Intel HD graphics are ground breaking, but some graphics rather than no graphics is always a good thing.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 24, 2010)

These two are beasts. Depends on what you are looking for.

GIGABYTE GA-H55M-USB3 LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI USB ...

GIGABYTE GA-H55M-UD2H LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI Micr...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 24, 2010)

Anything on the Gigabyte side of things. With this as an exception if you need cheap

EVGA P55V 120-LF-E651-TR LGA 1156 Intel P55 Micro ...

And ram:

Mushkin Enhanced Silverline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin ...


----------



## leemerlord (Aug 24, 2010)

whats the difference of h55 and h57? i mostly game barely any web browsing.  looking to OC


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 24, 2010)

leemerlord said:


> whats the difference of h55 and h57? i mostly game barely any web browsing.  looking to OC



Only one difference, rapid storage technology. If all you are going to be doing is mainly gaming and surfing then it's not worth the extra. Once you start using the PC as network attached storage and streaming, then it would be worth it.


----------



## leemerlord (Aug 24, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Only one difference, rapid storage technology. If all you are going to be doing is mainly gaming and surfing then it's worth the extra.



ok. lol whats a good board? going to be either crossfiring or sli later on, still deciding wether to get a gtx460 or get another 5770


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 24, 2010)

leemerlord said:


> ok. lol whats a good board? going to be either crossfiring or sli later on, still deciding wether to get a gtx460 or get another 5770



What's the total budget? Also just hold off on the video card purchase for now. 

EDIT:

O also looked at your current specs, USE THE TX3 ON THE I3! It would be plenty enoug to keep it cool. It's not the temps on these chips you have to worry about, it's the volts that fries them.


----------



## leemerlord (Aug 24, 2010)

the budget would prolly be around 200 or 250, this if for my grad present, mom asked me what i wanted told her a new build lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 24, 2010)

$2-250ok, and all you have right now is the cpu?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 24, 2010)

I've built a few builds with this board and had great sucess:
ASRock P55 PRO/USB3 LGA 1156 Intel P55 USB 3.0 ATX...

I donly did mild overclocks on some i3s, as they were customer builds using the stock cooler, but the board seemed solid enough for some decent overclocking with the right cooling.

If the budget is around $250, I would guess about $110 is going to be the max for the motherboard.

As for RAM, you might want to check over at Darwin96's FS thread, he always had excellent RAM for cheap prices:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=121962

He hasn't really updated the RAM section of his thread, price wise, but I'm sure if you shoot him an offer he will sell stuff to you at under newegg prices.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 24, 2010)

You asked about overclocking, check this out... http://hwbot.org/competition/gbt_h55_mitx

The other Gigabyte I listed is twice as good.


----------



## leemerlord (Aug 24, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I've built a few builds with this board and had great sucess:
> ASRock P55 PRO/USB3 LGA 1156 Intel P55 USB 3.0 ATX...
> 
> I donly did mild overclocks on some i3s, as they were customer builds using the stock cooler, but the board seemed solid enough for some decent overclocking with the right cooling.
> ...



the budget for the mobo is 200$-250


----------



## leemerlord (Aug 24, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> $2-250ok, and all you have right now is the cpu?



yea all i got is the cpu so far


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 24, 2010)

leemerlord said:


> the budget for the mobo is 200$-250



Oh well shit, if your budget for the mobo is $200-250, then go for the best:

EVGA P55 FTW SLI 132-LF-E657-KR LGA1156 Intel P55 ...

Or if you don't mind waiting for the rebate:

EVGA P55 FTW 200 SLI 141-LF-E658-KR LGA 1156 Intel...


----------



## Flavius (Aug 24, 2010)

Gigabyte H55N-USB3 is interesting board. 
I use it with my i3 530 24/7 @ 4.2GHz (4.4GHz is stable too, but temperature gets too high with stock cooling and higher voltage).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 24, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Oh well shit, if your budget for the mobo is $200-250, then go for the best:
> 
> EVGA P55 FTW SLI 132-LF-E657-KR LGA1156 Intel P55 ...
> 
> ...



Think that budget is including in need of ram aswell.


----------



## leemerlord (Aug 24, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Think that budget is including in need of ram aswell.



nah lol. but i think i want the h57 set from what ive been reading about it


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 24, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Think that budget is including in need of ram aswell.



That is what I thought at first too.

But then I saw:



leemerlord said:


> the budget for the mobo is 200$-250







leemerlord said:


> nah lol. but i think i want the h57 set from what ive been reading about it



The only thing the H57 is going to offer is the ability to use the onboard graphics built into your i3.  But if you already have a dedicated card, and pretty much any dedicated card will crush the shitty Intel graphics on the i3, why bother?  In my experience the P55 boards are better built boards and offer better overclock potential.


----------



## leemerlord (Aug 24, 2010)

oh i feel stupid lol


----------



## leemerlord (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.469764 
would this be a good combo buy? and would i have issues with the evga stuff when using a ati card?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 24, 2010)

leemerlord said:


> oh i feel stupid lol



You shouldn't, life is a learning process, you learn something every day.


----------



## leemerlord (Aug 24, 2010)

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L... 
would this be a good combo buy? and would i have issues with the evga stuff when using a ati card?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 24, 2010)

Actually onboard grfx isn't a bad thing.

What would happen if you need to rma a dedicated video card? You would have the tech ready and be able to utilize it.  Common misconception of h5x is that they don't overclock worth a lick, it's more board dependent.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 24, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I like the EVGA boards out atm. but the gigabytes are pretty sweet.



I'm with Solaris on this one. EVGA makes good stuff.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 25, 2010)

Yep. Even sweeter with the $40 rebate at Newegg through August.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 25, 2010)

leemerlord said:


> Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
> would this be a good combo buy? and would i have issues with the evga stuff when using a ati card?



Yes, that would be a pretty good combo buy, the eVGA boards are great, and you will have no problem with use an eVGA board with an ATi card.  You can even run crossfire on them if you wish.



JrRacinFan said:


> Actually onboard grfx isn't a bad thing.
> 
> What would happen if you need to rma a dedicated video card? You would have the tech ready and be able to utilize it.  Common misconception of h5x is that they don't overclock worth a lick, it's more board dependent.



It isn't that H57 boards overclock like crap, it is that the boards themselves are weaker for the price.  The only real good H57 option right now is the P7H57D-V EVO, and for that kind of money a eVGA P55 FTW is a much better overclocking board.

Having the dedicated card is nice in a rare situation, but not worth the sacrifice of overclocking potential, IMO.  Especially when you can pick up a used PCI-E card for next to nothing, if you really want a backup.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 25, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> It isn't that H57 boards overclock like crap, it is that the boards themselves are weaker for the price.  The only real good H57 option right now is the P7H57D-V EVO, and for that kind of money a eVGA P55 FTW is a much better overclocking board.
> 
> Having the dedicated card is nice in a rare situation, but not worth the sacrifice of overclocking potential, IMO.  Especially when you can pick up a used PCI-E card for next to nothing, if you really want a backup.



Check out reviews of the GA-H55M-UD2H then post back.

EDIT:

This board specifically:
GIGABYTE GA-H55M-UD2H LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI Micr...


----------



## LagunaX (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree with Jr.
GA-H55M-UD2H.

If you need the PCI-E to be uncastrated in conjunction with SATA 6G and USB3, then I'd probably do the Asus P7P55D-E Pro.

I'm gonna build my i3 540 rig soon...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 25, 2010)

i have 2 of the gb h55m-ud2h's and they are excellent.

OCs i've acheived...

i5 661 5.1ghz on air with noctua nh-d14

i5 750 4.6ghz on air

i7 860 4.8ghz on air

i've had a barrage of asus p55 and h55 boards and they all have little quirks that i hate. common problem with them is the bios telling me "failed OC" after every single reboot. replaced Cmos battery and even RMAed the board several times now and the issue still exists. 

biostar h55 is also pretty good.


----------



## LagunaX (Aug 25, 2010)

Interesting read:
~Intel Core i3/i5 32nm Dual Core OverCLARKing Thread~
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=245914


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 25, 2010)

Overclocking with the Gigabyte boards....

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1042704_rickss69_superpi_32m_core_i5_655k_7min_10sec_438ms

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1009941_rickss69_superpi_32m_core_i3_530_7min_48sec_47ms

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/976398_rickss69_3dmark_2001_gma_hd_19534_marks

http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...__performance_geforce_9500_gt_ddr2_2673_marks


----------



## John21 (Aug 25, 2010)

i recommend you a 64 bit os to get better processor performance


----------



## leemerlord (Aug 28, 2010)

John21 said:


> i recommend you a 64 bit os to get better processor performance



ive always had one, currently win7


----------



## leemerlord (Aug 28, 2010)

i ordered my ram yesterday heres a link
CORSAIR XMS3 DHX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM ...
and now i just need a motherboard but still cant decide what to get, going to get a gtx460 later on, i prefer a ATX not micro


----------



## leemerlord (Aug 28, 2010)

was lloking at this mobo i think its a good pick
EVGA P55 SLI 132-LF-E655-KR LGA1156 Intel P55 ATX ...


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 28, 2010)

leemerlord said:


> was lloking at this mobo i think its a good pick
> EVGA P55 SLI 132-LF-E655-KR LGA1156 Intel P55 ATX ...



thats a pretty sweet board.


----------



## leemerlord (Aug 28, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> thats a pretty sweet board.



think it would be good for cpu OCing? whats the difference from P55 and H55? or is that evga's thing putting a P infront instead of a H


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 28, 2010)

leemerlord said:


> think it would be good for cpu OCing? whats the difference from P55 and H55? or is that evga's thing putting a P infront instead of a H



P55 is technically higher end and DOES NOT have the ability to utilize an I3 processors integrated GPU. Which doesnt matter if you plan on using a standalone graphics card. and yes those boards can clock.

EDIT:: Edited this post please re-read., I did not mean to type that P55 wouldnt support an I3 processor. It just cant use the GPU on the i3 die.


----------



## leemerlord (Aug 28, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> P55 is technically higher end and DOES NOT have the ability to utilize an I3 processors integrated GPU. Which doesnt matter if you plan on using a standalone graphics card. and yes those boards can clock.
> 
> EDIT:: Edited this post please re-read., I did not mean to type that P55 wouldnt support an I3 processor. It just cant use the GPU on the i3 die.



i understood what you meant in the first one lol but thanks for the clerifacation 
then i think im gunna get that board


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 28, 2010)

i would suggest a differrent board. EVGA boards are great with lynfields (i5-75 and up) but not so great with clarkdales. i loved my evga board until i went clarkdale then it was problems and evga is no longer giving a shit about P55 ever since sr2 came out. I suggest gigabyte, asus, maybe biostar, or even the ecs lineup


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 28, 2010)

If you can wait on a rebate I think this would be just as good.
EVGA 121-LF-E652-KR LGA 1156 Intel P55 Micro ATX I...

Although its a point to where you must know though, how many slots do you need/prefer.

Also, here's another kit of ram to take a peak at:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._re=mushkin_silverline-_-20-226-092-_-Product


----------



## leemerlord (Aug 28, 2010)

how about this asus?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131662


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 28, 2010)

leemerlord said:


> was lloking at this mobo i think its a good pick
> EVGA P55 SLI 132-LF-E655-KR LGA1156 Intel P55 ATX ...



That is a pretty good board, especially for the price, but the only thing I didn't like about it was how close the PCI-E slots were.  If you ever decide to go SLI, the cards will be right next to eachother.

If you go one step up and get the P55 FTW, the PCI-E slots are spaced out so that there will be plenty of space between the cards.



leemerlord said:


> how about this asus?
> ASUS P7H55/USB3 LGA 1156 Intel H55 USB 3.0 ATX Int...



The problem with that board is it only has 4+1 Phase power, which will probably be good enough for a decent i3 overclock, but not if you ever upgrade to a quad i5/i7.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 28, 2010)

leemerlord said:


> how about this asus?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131662



As tekie mentioned, good for i3. Look up some reviews online and base your decision that way. But imo stick with evga/giga unless you go super high end asus. Asrock is decent but that's a board specific decision.


----------



## leemerlord (Aug 29, 2010)

just to make sure, i can run my i3 on the p55 ftw with noe issues? cuz im thinking of getting it


----------



## theonedub (Aug 29, 2010)

i3 and P55 FTW will work together. Like mentioned though, no integrated GPU support with the P55 setup. 



newtekie1 said:


> That is a pretty good board, especially for the price, but the only thing I didn't like about it was how close the PCI-E slots were.  If you ever decide to go SLI, the cards will be right next to each other.
> 
> If you go one step up and get the P55 FTW, the PCI-E slots are spaced out so that there will be plenty of space between the cards.



That is the truth. I ran SLI GTX 275s in the P55 SLI and there was no room for the top card to breathe. At the time though the FTW was prohibitely more expensive


----------



## leemerlord (Aug 29, 2010)

theonedub said:


> i3 and P55 FTW will work together. Like mentioned though, no integrated GPU support with the P55 setup.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the truth. I ran SLI GTX 275s in the P55 SLI and there was no room for the top card to breathe. At the time though the FTW was prohibitely more expensive



well if im going to get a 460 i wont need the intergrated gpu support tho, right?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 29, 2010)

Yup, you got it.


----------



## leemerlord (Aug 29, 2010)

alright then ordering it the 1st


----------



## leemerlord (Aug 29, 2010)

but for the 460 i was just gunna get the evga one, is there another brand that may have better preformance or something else im not informed on


----------



## theonedub (Aug 29, 2010)

The more I products of EVGA I own, the more I like the company. Seems to have good support and a very active forum as well. 

The only other 460 I like is the MSI Cyclone. Brand aside, if the 460 has a reference cooler, really the only difference between brands would be the warranty/support.


----------

